# Chicken Myths, Misconceptions & Old Wives Tales Debunked



## doug (Jun 19, 2012)

Saw the funny thread about chickens looking up and got me thinking about all the misconceptions, wrong stories and old wives tales being passed around.

What untrue stories/information do you often hear?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Chickens are just stupid.

Wow. Is that one wrong. Yes, there are some stupid chickens out there, but sometimes they are down right clever.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol I agree with Roslyn, I have heard that chickens are stupid but I beg to differ. Sure I have a rooster that seems to be dumb as a box of rocks but the rest of the flock is pretty smart.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

my silkie is realy stupid !


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Abbie (RI) loves to play tricks on my german shepard. I've found chickens to be as trainable as a dog is too. Just a matter of how much time you give them same as any other animal. As for madder than a wet hen? I don't get that one. Mine love to be in the rain just so long as its not a torential down pour.


----------



## BikerChick (Jul 13, 2012)

All roosters are mean. That is like saying all men are mean.


----------



## power (Jun 20, 2012)

There are many misconceptions, wrong stories and old wives tales being passed around.
Usually when a person tries to list a few there will be people who actually believe them.
Nothing can change their minds.


----------



## orna (Jul 13, 2012)

2 of my favorites:

Hens must have a rooster to lay eggs.

Some eggs look brown because they haven't been washed like the ones at the store.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

My favorite is that they're stupid. My birds are NOT stupid! In fact today I was sitting out there in the rain while they stood in the doorway of the coop...you tell me who the stupid one is! Ohh...wait....I think I just called myself stupid :-( lol

My point is, my birds are inquisitive, they solve problem and like to play. Their instincts are spot on! None of those things point to stupidity.


----------



## grow_your_brew (Jul 20, 2012)

I do have a stupid bantam rooster but yeah, other than him, the others are pretty darn smart!


----------



## CMCLB (Jul 7, 2012)

Our White Rock Roo got between my daughter and the Plymouth Rock Roo who was coming at her. (The PR has just started free-ranging & is nearly blind in both eyes. He reacts strangely to movement.). The WR knows us & trusts us around his harem. He's a good boy & is letting the PR know the rules. That's smart!


----------



## Homegirl (Aug 6, 2012)

There used to be a website from Australia, the guys name was Chris Something, he was studying chicken communication. He had several audios of different calls. They are FAR from stupid. Worth a Google.


----------

